# Need to Find Chicken-Free Large Breed Puppy Food



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Due to Fenris' recent medical issues the vet suggested we try to cut out chicken out of Fenris' diet in case the rash/infection on his belly is allergy related. And so I go off trying to find a food for him... Fenris is 4.5 months so it needs to be a large breed (standard) puppy food, can't have chicken, it must not be grain-free... so with those requirements I went off on an internet search and I've come up with disappointing results (if only the Fromm heartland was not grain-free I'd be set). So I need your wisdom, my friends. Any suggestions on which food I should try?


----------



## ttownjayne (Mar 30, 2014)

No luck with Fromm? Dang! Sounds like you've really researched. You could chat with the folks at Honest Kitchen. I found their customer service email to be super helpful. Spendy stuff, but it's helped us My spoons aren't puppies anymore, but we are facing allergy issues and doing no chicken or beef and grain free. (BTW this autocorrected to "brain free" which is a good description of this poodle parent 😂)


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

ttownjayne said:


> No luck with Fromm? Dang! Sounds like you've really researched. You could chat with the folks at Honest Kitchen. I found their customer service email to be super helpful. Spendy stuff, but it's helped us My spoons aren't puppies anymore, but we are facing allergy issues and doing no chicken or beef and grain free. (BTW this autocorrected to "brain free" which is a good description of this poodle parent 😂)


Just checked out Honest Kitchen, all their Whole Grain puppy food contains chicken, plus it doesn't seem like they have a large breed puppy formula at all (but they have small breed puppy). I don't think that will work for us.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Hmm dang, Basil's puppy/Junior formula has chicken, Acana Puppy/Junior formula, orange bag.

If you haven't yet, I would take the time to ask your local independent pet store people who you trust in person incase they have any options.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Does chicken fat count as chicken or is it just the protein? Dog food advisor recommends diamond naturals large breed puppy lamb and rice on its “best foods for large breed puppies” list but it does have chicken fat.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It's been a while since I fed a growing puppy, but isn't the point of a "large breed puppy" formula to balance the Calcium: Phosphorus ratio? If so, you can pick any chicken-free food within the acceptable range (IIRC this included most of the high quality kibble).


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Starla said:


> Does chicken fat count as chicken or is it just the protein? Dog food advisor recommends diamond naturals large breed puppy lamb and rice on its “best foods for large breed puppies” list but it does have chicken fat.


I'll ask my vet, thanks!


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Liz said:


> It's been a while since I fed a growing puppy, but isn't the point of a "large breed puppy" formula to balance the Calcium: Phosphorus ratio? If so, you can pick any chicken-free food within the acceptable range (IIRC this included most of the high quality kibble).


In all honesty, I would not even know how to start finding that information out. IIRC? And how would you find out the acceptable range?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been struggling with the same thing since Galen's diarrhea and hospitalization at the start of the month. My vet wants him off beef and chicken, and I wonder if fish might also be something to avoid. I haven't found a puppy food that meets my needs.
I've found a few adult kibble options within the Wellness Simple limited ingredient line. I'm also looking into the Balance IT online recipes and supplements, although I'm not ready to go the home cooking route quite yet. (I think Galen would love it if I did; after three weeks eating turkey rice gruel he starts salivating every time he hears me lift the crockpot lid.) If I did choose home cooking I would probably also consult with a veterinary nutritionist. I know Tufts vet college offers nutrition consultations.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

AliFenrisMom said:


> In all honesty, I would not even know how to start finding that information out. IIRC? And how would you find out the acceptable range?


Here's a calculator and more info from dogfoodadvisor. Both Calcium and Phosphorous are listed in the nutritional content of the label.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I've been struggling with the same thing since Galen's diarrhea and hospitalization at the start of the month. My vet wants him off beef and chicken, and I wonder if fish might also be something to avoid. I haven't found a puppy food that meets my needs.
> I've found a few adult kibble options within the Wellness Simple limited ingredient line. I'm also looking into the Balance IT online recipes and supplements, although I'm not ready to go the home cooking route quite yet. (I think Galen would love it if I did; after three weeks eating turkey rice gruel he starts salivating every time he hears me lift the crockpot lid.) If I did choose home cooking I would probably also consult with a veterinary nutritionist. I know Tufts vet college offers nutrition consultations.


You'd think someone out there would have thought to make a food that meets these criteria! I am also not ready to home cook, plus I'm hoping to someday go camping with him where kibble would be the best option for food so I don't want him to only get used to home cooking.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Liz said:


> Here's a calculator and more info from dogfoodadvisor. Both Calcium and Phosphorous are listed in the nutritional content of the label.


Thank you, this will be very helpful! This whole thing feels so overwhelming. And he is almost out of his regular food so I feel the need to find something now or else...


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Thank you, this will be very helpful! This whole thing feels so overwhelming. And he is almost out of his regular food so I feel the need to find something now or else...


If you click around, they have a list of recommended foods for large breed puppies. I didn't link it originally because it feels dated and incomplete, and in the end it may simply be marketing. Their list may be a good starting point, but I wouldn't view it as exhaustive or complete by any means.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I highly suggest canidae, they have turkey, lamb, salmon, etc.

Orijen is also a good brand

and taste of the wild


----------



## Milo2/24 (Jul 8, 2020)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Due to Fenris' recent medical issues the vet suggested we try to cut out chicken out of Fenris' diet in case the rash/infection on his belly is allergy related. And so I go off trying to find a food for him... Fenris is 4.5 months so it needs to be a large breed (standard) puppy food, can't have chicken, it must not be grain-free... so with those requirements I went off on an internet search and I've come up with disappointing results (if only the Fromm heartland was not grain-free I'd be set). So I need your wisdom, my friends. Any suggestions on which food I should try?


Firstmate fish and oats. You get it off chewy.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Ava. said:


> I highly suggest canidae, they have turkey, lamb, salmon, etc.
> 
> Orijen is also a good brand
> 
> and taste of the wild


Canidae has a puppy formula with chicken, but looks like a good option for when he is an adult.
Orijen looks like there is a grain free option only. And so is taste of the wild. Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Milo2/24 said:


> Firstmate fish and oats. You get it off chewy.


This could be an option, it says suitable for large breed puppies. Have you used it with your puppy?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I ended up with Annie on TotW puppy, the chicken free formula. I am not a huge fan of the company but she did really well on it. 

The evidence for the DCM link is such poorly done research (they didn't establish any sort of control to determine the % incidence, and included breeds known to have issues with DCM) that I considered it far more important to find a food my dog could tolerate eating and digest well during puppyhood. Most puppy foods seem to be ok for all dog sizes, but most all life stages formulas seem to say not for large breeds. 

After the really important puppy phase, I switched to a grain inclusive food since there are a lot more options for adult formulas, but I thought having food she could digest for puppyhood was more important than trying to find one that is grain inclusive. Dogs aren't going to drop dead because they spent puppyhood on a grain free food; even if they eat it their whole lives, the DCM risk is low for breeds not prone to it.

I would suggest buying a small bag of Taste of the Wild or another puppy that is chicken free, see if he does well on it (see if the chicken is the problem) then decide to keep looking for a grain free version from there. I tried a bunch of puppy foods to find one Annie could handle, then tried adding pieces of other single proteins as treats once she was stable on a food that agreed with her to figure out what she reached to. I determined Annie does fine on any red meat, with moderate amounts of turkey, but can't handle any duck, chicken or most fish (canned tuna in moderation seems fine).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Farmina has a large breed puppy formula. I fed chicken & pomegranate, but there is a cod one, too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hmmm.... I can’t find it now. Only the adult fish formula. I wonder if it was discontinued.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

I wonder if I could feed a grain free food and cook the grains myself? That would be a good compromise... anyone have ideas about that?


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I ended up with Annie on TotW puppy, the chicken free formula. I am not a huge fan of the company but she did really well on it.
> 
> The evidence for the DCM link is such poorly done research (they didn't establish any sort of control to determine the % incidence, and included breeds known to have issues with DCM) that I considered it far more important to find a food my dog could tolerate eating and digest well during puppyhood. Most puppy foods seem to be ok for all dog sizes, but most all life stages formulas seem to say not for large breeds.
> 
> ...


I am thinking now of a grain free food and cooking additional grains myself. Would that work?


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

have you checked VICTOR our Lab is on it and her coat is so shiny our trainer asked what we were feeding cuz of her coat they feed purina proplan go to a natural dogfood store they may be able to help you i know of a nartual store that stopped caring TOW cuz they let others use their facility cross contamination possibility


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I wouldn't add grains to a dog food - you'd mess up the nutritional profile/balance of nutrition.

Have you looked at the Natural Balance foods? They tend to have a bunch of LIDs that often are single grain inclusive. But again possibly not balanced for a large breed puppy so you would have to look.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

As I understand it, one of the possible issues with grain-free foods isn’t so much the lack of grains as the alternative fillers. Legumes as primary ingredients were implicated in the overwhelming majority of DCM cases: Q&A: Possible Link Between Diet & Canine Heart Disease

Is this tummy rash Fenris’s _only_ symptom?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I had looked at the Farmina lamb and blueberry puppy formula, but it includes chicken fat.
It is really really difficult to find limited ingredient puppy foods. I think most manufacturers figure food sensitivities develop later, so there isn't a large enough market share to justify a separate line for puppies.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> As I understand it, one of the possible issues with grain-free foods isn’t so much the lack of grains as the alternative fillers. Legumes as primary ingredients were implicated in the overwhelming majority of DCM cases: Q&A: Possible Link Between Diet & Canine Heart Disease
> 
> Is this tummy rash Fenris’s _only_ symptom?


He also seems to have this cough that the vet thinks may be related to allergies. She is having me keep him off the martingale collar for a few weeks to see if it's possibly bruising from that, and then we would tackle the allergies. But she recommended I cut out chicken first anyway. I also left her a message asking her for a dog food recommendations to replace mine. So we'll see what she says.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

AliFenrisMom said:


> He also seems to have this cough that the vet thinks may be related to allergies. She is having me keep him off the martingale collar for a few weeks to see if it's possibly bruising from that, and then we would tackle the allergies. But she recommended I cut out chicken first anyway. I also left her a message asking her for a dog food recommendations to replace mine. So we'll see what she says.


A cough! That’s unusual. I hope swapping out the collar does the trick.

Peggy showed some signs of allergies and we replaced half her daily chicken Farmina with Honest Kitchen Whole Food Clusters (grain-free, beef). We also cut back huge on the chicken treats and have noticed a big improvement. It’s easy to overfeed one protein, especially chicken.



cowpony said:


> I had looked at the Farmina lamb and blueberry puppy formula, but it includes chicken fat.
> It is really really difficult to find limited ingredient puppy foods. I think most manufacturers figure food sensitivities develop later, so there isn't a large enough market share to justify a separate line for puppies.


It’s so frustrating. I once tried to find egg-free kibble and had a terrible time.

At least the cod Farmina doesn’t seem to contain chicken. That’s a good option if your dog likes fish (Peggy doesn’t), but I can’t find a puppy formula.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

It seems that if he was an adult, I'd have no trouble finding something for him. It's harder to find good options for puppy kibble. I'm going to also see what the vet says. But PeggytheParti, as you mentioned, maybe cutting out most chicken will help in the long run. I do have some chicken treats that I won't be re-buying when they are gone.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

AliFenrisMom said:


> It seems that if he was an adult, I'd have no trouble finding something for him. It's harder to find good options for puppy kibble. I'm going to also see what the vet says. But PeggytheParti, as you mentioned, maybe cutting out most chicken will help in the long run. I do have some chicken treats that I won't be re-buying when they are gone.


In my experience, at least, the treats are often the culprit. Glycerin, for example, seems to soften Peggy’s poops _just enough_ to prevent her anal glands from emptying appropriately. Having a well-tolerated “treat kibble” in addition to a meal kibble has been successful. As has sticking to just a single high value human-grade treat. (For Peggy, that’s string cheese.)

With puppies especially, the simpler the better. Makes it much easier to track down and eliminate triggers.

Has it been hot where you are? Did your vet consider that it might be a heat rash on Fenris’s belly? Or irritation from sand/salt water? (I recall that you recently started taking him to the beach.) It could even be the shampoo you’re using to clean him up afterwards.

Peggy had horrible reactions to her groomer’s extra gentle soap-free shampoo, but it took me a while to connect the dots.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> In my experience, at least, the treats are often the culprit. Glycerin, for example, seems to soften Peggy’s poops _just enough_ to prevent her anal glands from emptying appropriately. Having a well-tolerated “treat kibble” in addition to a meal kibble has been successful. As has sticking to just a single high value human-grade treat. (For Peggy, that’s string cheese.)
> 
> With puppies especially, the simpler the better. Makes it much easier to track down and eliminate triggers.
> 
> ...


I am having huge trouble with treats. He gets bored of them before I even get through half a bag. To keep his attention in class I have to have like 10 different kids or he starts getting distracted. He isn't as food motivated as other dogs. If I give a treat too often he stops responding to it at all. So something high value today can have no value in a day or two, give him a week and he'll look at the freely offered treat and leave it alone or spit it out. 

Hot? It's in the 70s which makes it nice and cool for South Florida. I don't know if the vet considered it a heat rash, it's hard because I have to leave him with the vet and then after she calls me to talk about him (COVID stuff), it makes it harder to talk through everything. She either did because it's Florida and it would be a normal thing or didn't because it's been cool and nowhere near hot as per our standards. And if he is getting heat rashes now, how much trouble am I in when it hits the 90s or 100s over the summer? She knows we've been to the beach. Right now she is treating him with antibiotics and a spray (and an ear thing since he does have an ear infection). I think the limit chicken is a just in case it's allergies. But I also recently had the puppy class trainer at the obedience class pretty much say that no one at the training club feeds their dogs chicken and made it sound like a grave sin so between those two I've been motivated to get chicken out of his diet. We also went to a new groomer so it could be their shampoo. Just so many things are new at this age it is hard to pinpoint to anything in particular. I just want my baby to feel better. Usually when I work he spends some of that time playing with his toys, squeaking his squeakers and today it was total silence, he just passed out asleep on my bed and was out. Wore up briefly for lunch, ate half his lunch, pottied, went right back to sleep. It makes me worry.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Are the antibiotics being taken orally? They can make them feel pretty lousy, which might explain the lethargy. Ear infections, too. But I know how overwhelming it is when your pup is sick.  We’ve all been through it. It’s stressful and leaves me heartsick. I just wish they could talk.

Peggy was similar to Fenris in her classes, and we had to rein it in a bit when the treat situation stopped being healthy for her. Yes, it’s helpful to offer some variety, upping the value especially for recall, but there do have to be limits.

Part of that for us was accepting that Peggy was NOT like the other dogs. She learned crazy fast and then wanted to get right back to observing the room. And y’know what? I kinda think that’s okay for a puppy.

It helps to have a trainer who understands and appreciates poodles, but there’s nothing wrong with rotating through commands to keep Fenris engaged, providing he’s not being disruptive to the class. You can also just let him watch sometimes. Who doesn’t want a puppy who’s content watching the world go by?? 

As far as heat rash goes, if that is the culprit, you might have to make some accommodations for him as the weather gets hotter. Or maybe he’ll outgrow it. Either way, you’ll cross that bridge when you get to it. You can only deal with what’s going on right now.

I’d personally cut out any fragranced products you’re using on or around him, just to give his body some time to calm down. I’m not sure what your home grooming routine’s been like, but pro or amateur, it’s easy to go a little overboard with poodles. One groomer wouldn’t stop using a fragranced spray, even when I repeatedly asked. Ugh.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

You may want to double check withe Taste of the Wild, some manufacturers label their food as grain free, as they do not contain, wheat, corn, or soy. but many do contain rice. I know many of the Victor dog foods are not grain free but at the same time they do not contain, wheat ,corn or soy.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ancient Mountain® Canine Recipe with Roasted Lamb | Taste of the Wild®


Pasture-raised lamb combined with ancient grains — grain sorghum, millet, quinoa and chia seed — for a tasty and protein-packed diet that’s also rich in fiber, antioxidants, omega fatty acids and more. Find out more about this recipe here.




www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com





These 4 formulas are all ancient grain and listed as puppy formula.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't know if they ship to the US (certainly not for free but they might for a shipping fee), but it looks like the puppy food brand we are feeding Oona has a fish formula that is not grain free (it's for adults but as others said you can check if it's appropriate for your pup): Fish Formulation Dog Food - 4 Strong Paws
We've been happy with their puppy food but that one does have chicken.


----------



## elfulton (Nov 9, 2020)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Due to Fenris' recent medical issues the vet suggested we try to cut out chicken out of Fenris' diet in case the rash/infection on his belly is allergy related. And so I go off trying to find a food for him... Fenris is 4.5 months so it needs to be a large breed (standard) puppy food, can't have chicken, it must not be grain-free... so with those requirements I went off on an internet search and I've come up with disappointing results (if only the Fromm heartland was not grain-free I'd be set). So I need your wisdom, my friends. Any suggestions on which food I should try?


We just moved to PureVita. Although we are not doing grain-free, they have 9 dry and several wet- no chicken/no grain options. Our spoo was having a lot of GI issues and he has done very well with this (he is 17 weeks old). Although they do not have "puppy" food- many are all stages and appropriate for large breeds. Our vet was very supportive of this choice as was the owner of the natural pet store who said he had several owners come in raving about it for their large breed puppies who had sensitivity issues. 
Here is the link -





PureVita Dog Food & Cat Food | Dry & Wet Food | NutriSource Pet Foods


PureVita formulas are specially formulated limited ingredient diets that feature a single source animal protein making them a top food choice for all pets.



nutrisourcepetfoods.com


----------



## Cassiope (Jul 19, 2019)

So here is my take: I always suspected a chicken allergy in my pup because since I had him he had chronic bouts of diarrhea. I switched him to a fish/beef based food (Stella Chewy patties, Zignature) but he was still a bit sick and this December he started being nauseated ALL THE TIME. I had to take him out 3-4 times a night, he ended up on meds, losing weight, having lots of costly exams which revealed.... nothing. All normal. We ended up switching him to a hydrolized diet. I mix Hills hydrolized kibble (which funny enough is chicken based) and Royal canin wet hydrolized protein (and yes, I told the dr I thought he had a chicken allergy but she said being hydrolized it shouldn't matter) and... he's been the best ever. I mean, EVER. No more diarrhea, nausea, deadly farts, etc. He's a new pup. I hope going though my own ordeal with Phoenix can help you a bit. (And also make sure you have yours checked for parasites, Phoenix also had tapeworm somehow....)


----------



## onehpbmw (Oct 17, 2018)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Due to Fenris' recent medical issues the vet suggested we try to cut out chicken out of Fenris' diet in case the rash/infection on his belly is allergy related. And so I go off trying to find a food for him... Fenris is 4.5 months so it needs to be a large breed (standard) puppy food, can't have chicken, it must not be grain-free... so with those requirements I went off on an internet search and I've come up with disappointing results (if only the Fromm heartland was not grain-free I'd be set). So I need your wisdom, my friends. Any suggestions on which food I should try?


----------



## onehpbmw (Oct 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Farmina has a large breed puppy formula. I fed chicken & pomegranate, but there is a cod one, too.


Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Pumpkin Grain-Free Canine - Lamb & Blueberry Adult Medium & Maxi It's actually LAMB and blueberry with a bit of herring. No chicken, but no cod either. If you go to the farmina side, they have consultants, free, who are also very helpful and not at all pushy. I've just switched over somewhat similar issues--it's only been a day, so I can't tell you whether it's working for the itching, but for the first time in ages, I didn't have to play: "Here comes to airplane. Open up the hangar" with my girls.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

onehpbmw said:


> Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Pumpkin Grain-Free Canine - Lamb & Blueberry Adult Medium & Maxi It's actually LAMB and blueberry with a bit of herring. No chicken, but no cod either. If you go to the farmina side, they have consultants, free, who are also very helpful and not at all pushy. I've just switched over somewhat similar issues--it's only been a day, so I can't tell you whether it's working for the itching, but for the first time in ages, I didn't have to play: "Here comes to airplane. Open up the hangar" with my girls.


Yes, there’s a lamb formula. But it contains chicken fat. There is also a cod formula, which doesn’t contain any chicken, but I can’t find the puppy version.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Due to Fenris' recent medical issues the vet suggested we try to cut out chicken out of Fenris' diet in case the rash/infection on his belly is allergy related. And so I go off trying to find a food for him... Fenris is 4.5 months so it needs to be a large breed (standard) puppy food, can't have chicken, it must not be grain-free... so with those requirements I went off on an internet search and I've come up with disappointing results (if only the Fromm heartland was not grain-free I'd be set). So I need your wisdom, my friends. Any suggestions on which food I should try?


Purina ProPlan large puppy Lamb & Oatmeal is what I just purchased for my puppy who is 11 weeks. They also have Salmon. Lamb & Brown Rice (which is great for GSDs. They have issues with chicken).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Purina ProPlan large puppy Lamb & Oatmeal is what I just purchased for my puppy who is 11 weeks. They also have Salmon. Lamb & Brown Rice (which is great for GSDs. They have issues with chicken).


Not sure about the salmon, but the Pro Plan lamb contains poultry by-product.


----------



## onehpbmw (Oct 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yes, there’s a lamb formula. But it contains chicken fat. There is also a cod formula, which doesn’t contain any chicken, but I can’t find the puppy version.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My spoo had a terrible time with chicken kibble, and then with almost all kibble. I switched him to raw, and he has no problem with chicken now, or any other raw meat.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes I heard this many times, dogs that cannot tolerate chicken or other proteins in kibble or canned food often do very well on the raw meat.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had to deal with allergy diets with several cats. It's frustrating as anything when the label says something like "Lamb & Rice," but chicken and fish are buried in the ingredients list.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know if you have already done this, but Chewy's website will allow you to search for food that contains only certain proteins... or without specific proteins. It changes, but is fairly easy to check through. Once you collect a list of possible foods, you click on ingredients and get a list of all the ingredients. I find this very helpful because, our poodles have allergies and of course, not to the same proteins. Even if you choose to buy your food elsewhere. the way Chewy is set up is user friendly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charmed said:


> I don't know if you have already done this, but Chewy's website will allow you to search for food that contains only certain proteins... or without specific proteins. It changes, but is fairly easy to check through. Once you collect a list of possible foods, you click on ingredients and get a list of all the ingredients. I find this very helpful because, our poodles have allergies and of course, not to the same proteins. Even if you choose to buy your food elsewhere. the way Chewy is set up is user friendly.


They do have some great filter options! Wish I could share the link, but I got a list of 23 different kibble formulas when I selected large breed, puppy, and chicken-free.

I’d probably still carefully check the ingredients before making a purchase.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Mufar42 said:


> Yes I heard this many times, dogs that cannot tolerate chicken or other proteins in kibble or canned food often do very well on the raw meat.


Why is this? That raw chicken is ok, but chicken in over-processed kibble causes problems? Is it the chicken itself? Or is it the added preservatives, chemicals, etc. and extremely high heat, etc in over-processed kibble that causes the problems?
Most puzzling. I say 'don't blame it on the chicken'....


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I eliminated chicken from my diet for years after moving to the United States. It tasted nothing like the chicken I grew up on. The texture was disturbing. And that’s food intended for human consumption! I can’t even imagine what sort of “chicken” goes into dog food.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have found that some chicken brands have 'added solution'. Especially ones that are frozen. Do NOT use those to feed your pets (or yourself) either raw or cooked.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

kontiki said:


> Why is this? That raw chicken is ok, but chicken in over-processed kibble causes problems? Is it the chicken itself? Or is it the added preservatives, chemicals, etc. and extremely high heat, etc in over-processed kibble that causes the problems?
> Most puzzling. I say 'don't blame it on the chicken'....


I think that I once read an article that when chicken, beef are processed it changes how it is digested within the body. Its beyond my comprehension, but apparently it has to do with how foods are digested and how the nutrients are absorbed. I know from owning a boxer that many of them have reactions to chicken kibble but raw fed, have no problems, allergies seem to disappear and their stool is small and solid as opposed to big plops. LOL


----------

